# ryobi weedeater



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi guys i have this ryobi 700r weed eater it runs fine but it has a large crack hole in the gas tank, i been looking for a while where i can buy a new gastank but i came up zip does anyone know any links or a place in salt lake city where i can buy one thanks for any leads , oh by the way have a great thankgiving and dont eat to much:wave::wave::wave::wave: thank again.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I looks like you need part# 791-181152 fuel tank assembly. If you search online, Oscar Wilson has it for 32.54, Jacks small engines for 28.10 , M&D for 29.58. If you have a pencil type soldering iron or wood burner and the top from a spray paint can(the dull plastic) you can probably weld it yourself and save the money. The price of the tank is half the price of a new low end trimmer. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Dante (Nov 23, 2008)

yea i'd say your cheapest solution would be to take a spraypaint cap or a slice of another gas tank and melt it into your tank to seal it up. 

P.S Remember to EMPTY THE TANK BEFORE HEATING...haha i've had bad experiences with flaming liquids...


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks guys for the places i can get a new gas tank also its a large crack hole that might be to big to fix but thats a neat idea i got another tank with a small crack i can do it on thanks guys:wave::wave::wave: and have fun this thanksgiving ok and dont eat to much i do and i cant move for at least 3 days lol .


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sears has it for $26.41


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

ok that sounds good hankster is that in sears company thanks bro :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

i know that m and d jacks and so on have them parts up there in price 

what do you think of 21.00 on a fuel tank assembly ?


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hey lawnmower tech that ther best yet thanks and thanks again.
:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

of course i cannot post a url to my store as of yet but im in the process of advertising on here so at that time i can help everyone with parts needs 

and knowledge base questions i specialize in poulan and briggs tecumseh homelite mcculloch


----------

